# praktischer Teil - wie lernen? [Duisburg, NRW]



## Miju (3. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

jetzt ist es endlich so weit. am 2.11. legen der Junior (14) und ich die Prüfung in Duisburg ab. Theorie mach ich mir keinen Kopf drum. Anders sieht es bei der praktischen Prüfung aus. 

Wir lernen mit der App Angelschein NRW, nur für den praktischen Teil haben wir nix zum lernen. Wie lerne ich die richtige Zusammenstellung des Sets?

Danke für eure Hilfe!

nice day
Miju


----------



## kursleiter (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: praktischer Teil - wie lernen? [Duisburg, NRW]*



Miju schrieb:


> ... Wir lernen mit der App Angelschein NRW, nur für den praktischen Teil haben wir nix zum lernen...



Hallo,

also taugt die App nichts !?

Was sagt denn der Kursleiter euch ? Der soll seine Teilnehmer ja fit machen. Ich selbst habe ein Übungsprogramm erstellt: angelausbildung.de/uebungsprogramm Das ist aber allein für meine Kursteilnehmer als Lernhilfe vorgesehen. Also nicht kommerziell. Das wird auch als Vorbereitung auf die praktische Prüfung rege genutzt - Angelruten, Fischerkennung.

In zwei bis drei Wochen, wenn die Prüfungstermine näher kommen, wird mein Server glühen ;-)

Gruß kursleiter


----------



## stp69 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: praktischer Teil - wie lernen? [Duisburg, NRW]*

Glück Auf, 

Auch ich lerne per App den theoretische  Teil.  

@Kursleiter,  die Apps bieten dir nur hilfe für  den theoretischen Teil,  also die Fragen und die Antworten. Gute Apps haben noch die neuen Fischkarten,  49 an der Zahl. 

Für die 10 Ruten habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht wirklich etwas hilfreiches gefunden.  Auch die hier gelieferten Links helfen *mir* nicht beim "lernen"  sondern zeigen nur das was abgeliefert werden muss. 

İch brauche Erklärungen. Warum ist die leichte beringte Rute für Rotaugen ect 4-7 Meter lang und nicht2, 7 -  3,00 Meter wie die Feederrute für die selben Zielfische? 

Warum ist (in NRW) die Rute A3 3.3 -  3.9 Meter?  Kannst du mir das erklären,  kursleiter? 

Ich denke das sind die Fragen des TE und der auch meine,  vgl Beitrag von mir,  Bastelstunde... 

İch besuche einen Kurs,  sogar einen guten  wie ich bis jetzt meine. Nur diese verflixten Ruten... 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## kursleiter (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: praktischer Teil - wie lernen? [Duisburg, NRW]*



stp69 schrieb:


> Warum ist (in NRW) die Rute A3 3.3 -  3.9 Meter?  Kannst du mir das erklären,  kursleiter?
> ...
> İch besuche einen Kurs,  sogar einen guten  wie ich bis jetzt meine. Nur diese verflixten Ruten...



Hallo stp69,

dein Kursleiter könnte dir zu obiger Frage folgende Erklärung geben: *"Hier geht es um eine Posenmontage zum Fang von Karpfen. Um leicht eine Wurfweite von 15 Metern + mit leichter Pose und entsprechend wenig Beschwerung zu erreichen, da bewährt sich halt eine Rutenlänge von etwa 3,6 Metern gut. Auch ein Unterhandwurf geht mit solcher Rutenlänge."*

Ich stelle im Laufe der Kursabende die Ruten allmählich vor und erkläre das Grundprinzip. Dazu haben meine Teilnehmer jeweils eine Zeichnung der montierten Rute vor Augen. Und es kommen von denen auch die Fragen, die dich umtreiben. Schwierig ist das bei den Fliegenruten. Als ehemaliger Caster werfe ich halt mal vor der Gruppe; das hilft für das Grundverständnis. Aber der Ausbilder muss das halt auch vorführen können.
Ich kann aus deinen Zeilen ablesen, dass dein Kursleiter keinerlei pädogogische (didaktische und methodische) Grundkenntnisse haben kann, denn es fehlt dir eben am (nicht vermittelten) Grundverständnis. Das muss zuerst da sein, sorry.
Gehen wir dann im Kurs in die Übungsabende mit den Ruten, haben Erklärungen nur noch dann Platz, wenn es bei einem Teilnehmer ganz "quer" läuft, weil er das Prinzip nicht weiß. Da bessere ich nach, denn nicht jeder Teilnehmer kommt mit jahrzehntelanger Schwarzangelpraxis zu mir ;-) Also kein Problem.

Und zum Bimsen der Ruten können meine Teilnehmer sich in ein Übungsprogramm einloggen. Das macht aber frühestens dann Sinn, wenn die entsprechende Rute von mir vorgestellt und erklärt ist.
Da ich seit beinahe 20 Jahren mit solchen Übungshilfen am PC in meinen Kursen arbeite, da weiß ich genau, was das leistet ... und was es eben nicht leisten kann. Übungsprogramme sind nur eine Unterstützung - mehr nicht.

Wir haben ja in NRW eine selbsternannte "Online-Akademie" für die Fischerprüfung. In Vorabtelefonaten mit Interessenten für einen Kurs, da höre ich dann so manches Wehklagen, wenn die ihren fehlgeschlagenen "Erstversuch" zugeben. Da rufen mich auch welche nach dem Kurs und bestandener Prüfung nochmals an - wegen Dankeschön. Das freut.

Gruß kursleiter, der sehr wenig hier antworten kann, weil er diese Wochen abends in Sachen Kurse unterwegs ist


----------



## kursleiter (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: praktischer Teil - wie lernen? [Duisburg, NRW]*

Hallo Miju, hallo stp69,

grundsätzlich gibt es ja einen Trend bei den Neulingen, dass sie möglichst wenig Energie einsetzen wollen. Das führt dazu, dass Kurse stundenmäßig möglichst knapp ausfallen. Und es bleibt für die Vermittlung von Hintergrundwissen kaum noch Raum. Aber die Teilnehmer lassen auch ihrerseits viele Stunden ausfallen, was es vor 15 Jahren in diesem Ausmaß nicht gab !?

Ich selbst fühle mich inzwischen dazu gedrängt, dass ich Experimente mit einem "Crash-Kurs" machen werde. Drei Tage an einem Wochenende, das wollen die Menschen heutzutage anscheinend. Mir hat nicht nur ein Anrufer gesagt, dass er da weniger tun müsse - 11 Abende in 6 Wochen sei ihm zu aufwendig.
Natürlich wissen wir, wenn wir ehrlich zu uns selbst sind, dass du an einem 8-9 Stunden-Lehrgangstag den Stoff zu einem Ohr reingehen lassen musst; dann gleich wieder zum anderen Ohr raus. Damit solch ein Kurs nicht zum Crash führt, werde ich sicher nicht viel am Zeitansatz für das Prüfungsgerät streichen. Aber es wird mehr in Richtung sturem Einpauken gehen, wenn es genau da nicht zu höheren Durchfallquoten kommen soll.
Fishing King hat nach eigenem Bekunden die Kurse rappelvoll. 50, 60 Teilnehmer kannst du locker auf deren Bildern im Kurs sehen. Wie viele Minuten darf da jeder Teilnehmer wirklich noch eine Prüfungsrute selbst in der Hand halten ? Wenn jeder nur 10 Minuten dürfte, wäre ein Tag um ! Und alle fühlen sich dennoch gut aufgehoben, weil sie ja auch keinerlei Vergleichsmaßstab haben können. 

Mit einem "Crash-Kurs" kann ich dann allerdings besser mit Raummiete, Anfahrt und den stehenden Kosten für die Ausbildungmaterialien klarkommen (also mit dem Geld). Leider würdest du in solchem Kurs mit Fragen und "wissen wollen" hinten runterfallen. 

Aber solche Ausbildung scheint der Trend zu sein. Ich werde sehen.

Gruß kursleiter


----------



## stp69 (22. Oktober 2016)

*AW: praktischer Teil - wie lernen? [Duisburg, NRW]*

Moin kursleiter, 

Erst mal danke für die Zeit die du dir genommen hast. 

Durch meinem Job bedingt konnte ich,  zum Glück,  nicht in einem der Crash Kurse gehen.  Ich besuche seit Ende August jeden Samstag einen 3 Std Kurs,  ist auch nicht sehr voll und ich bin der einzige der noch nie ne Rute in der hand gehalten hat.

Der Kurs kümmert sich kollektiv um mich |krach: :q

Zum Training habe ich 10 Sheets bekommen,  welche die Ruten beschreiben.  Kennst du sicher auch. 

Obwohl selbst in der Erwachsenenbildung hin und wieder tätig,  fällt es mir schwer allein aus diesen Tabellen abgeleitet zu lernen.  Ich bekomme täglich etwa 3 Meter Tabellen mit Absatz,  Umsatz,  Marge und weiß der Geier für zahlen.  Dennoch blockiert mein Langzeitgedächtnis vor den 10 Ruten. 

Heute werde ich mir noch mal die 10 Seiten angucken und anschließend aus jeder Seite eine kleine Abhandlung erstellen. So  ist eigenen Worten vielleicht hilft mir das etwas weiter. 

Mein Mentor ist gut.  Mit Witz und vielen Geschichten hat er es echt geschafft dass ich die Fischkarten zu 95% drauf hab.  Er macht das wie du auch schon seit vielen Jahren und brüstet sich damit,  dass noch nie jemand durchgefallen ist. Nun in etwa 4 Wochen werde ich es wissen. 

So jetzt noch nicht Kaffee und dann geht's gleich los. 

Gruß Stephan


----------

